# ::شرح :: درس جميل (النص الثلجي)



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 
أنا اليوم جبتلكم درس وهو النص الثلجي​ 
الدرس جميل وساهل وهاتعجبكم النتيجة​ 
تعبت جدا في تحضيرة وتصميمة خد 3 تيام​ 
لان دي اول مرة اشرح جوة صورة واحدة​ 
ودا للحفاظ على ملكية الشرح لمنتديات الكنيسة​ 
فتعبت في المقاسات و درجة الوضوح وكدا​ 
اسيبكم مع الدرس وانشاء الله تستفادوا كلكم​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
ودي النتيجة​ 


​ 
بجد يعني لو عايزين تفرحوني​ 
اشوف تطبيقاتكم على الدرس ​ 
واحس اني افدتكم بشيء​ 
ولو وقفتم في حاجة اثناء التطبيق​ 
قولولي على طول في الدرس هنا​ 
وانا اقلكم تعملوا اية علشان الكل يستفاد​ 
نفسي بجد اشوف تصميماتكم​ 
والقادم أجمل و أجمل بإذن يسوع

برنامج الفوتوشوب هاتلاقوة هنا في الموقع الجميل دا

http://sd4l.1stfreehosting.com/showthread.php?t=11

منتظرة تطبيقاتكمممممممم​ 


​


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

طب أنا ما عندي البرنامج
أقدر اجيبو منين
:smi411:


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فى قمه الروووووووووعه يا فراشه 

فنانه بمعنى الكلمه 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىى على الدرس الرائع  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> طب أنا ما عندي البرنامج
> أقدر اجيبو منين
> :smi411:


 
هارفعة و انزلة في موضوع النهاردة

بس بعد كدا اشوف التطبيق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى قمه الروووووووووعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> فنانه بمعنى الكلمه ​
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> ...


 ميرسي يا كوكو

بس عايزة اشوف تطبيقك على الدرس

علشان افرح بجد​


----------



## noranor12 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى  جدااااااااااا اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## noranor12 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بجد مش عارفة اقوال اية  شكرا يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص يا نورا على الرد

وياريت اشوف تطبيقك 

ولو وقفت معاكي اي حاجة قوليلي واساعدك​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جامد انت
بس انا معنديش البرنامج بردوا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هانزلكم البرنامج عيوني​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هانزلكم البرنامج عيوني​



*تسلم عيونك يا فروش :t4:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تسلم عيونك يا فروش :t4:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدقي يا فروشه كنت هطلب منك قريب ازاي بتعملي الصور دي

ولو ببرنامج كنت هطلب منك اسمه وانا انزله

لاني بحب قوي البرامج اللي زي كده

مستني البرنامج منك او اسمه حتي وانا انزله

مرسي ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هو اسمة فوتوشوب الاصدار 7

فية منة العربي و الانجلش

بس منزلة الانجلش و بشتغل بية

علشان اغلب الدروس اللي نازلة على الانجلش

وترجمة العربي ضعيفة فية

تخدمني بجد لو قدرت تنزل البرنامج بالانجلش للمنتدى

لاني حاولت ارفعة من عندي وكبير جدا

ومن المكان اللي جبتة منة مش هاينفع لانة موقع اسلامي ودا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

يعني لو قدرت تنزل فوتوشوب انجلش اصدار 7 ربنا يعوضك

مقدرتش مش مشكلة انا هادور على طريقة اكيد هلاقي

وميرسي خالص لمرورك مايكل

لو عجبك تصميم معين وعايز طريقتة قولي 

وانزل الدرس بتاعة


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممكن فى رسالة خاصة تبعتى الموقع لو ينفع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اة ينفع جدا جدا

بس تطبقي الدرس بعد ماتنزلي البرنامج

وتوريني اوكشن ؟​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد رائع جدااااااا انا اتفجاة بالصور التصميم جميل والفيونكا شكراااااااااا ليكي يا فراشة


----------



## faris sd4l (18 نوفمبر 2008)

روعة يا فراشة , كتيييييييييييييييييييييير حلو
مبدعة زي دايما :yahoo:
:big29:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> بجد رائع جدااااااا انا اتفجاة بالصور التصميم جميل والفيونكا شكراااااااااا ليكي يا فراشة


العفو يا اندرو

عجبتك الفيونكا يا اندروا اتفضل ياباشا مش تغلى عليك

على فكرة في الفوتوشوب اسمها صورة سكاربز


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> روعة يا فراشة , كتيييييييييييييييييييييير حلو
> 
> مبدعة زي دايما :yahoo:
> :big29:​


 بعد الموقع الجامد اللي عاملة دا

طلعنا تلاميذك يا فندم

فارس قولي عندك برنامج الفوتوشوب الانجلش 7 في موقعك ؟​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> على فكرة في الفوتوشوب اسمها صورة سكاربز


 
هههههههههه مال عينك 
شكرا عليا لمعلومة في الاجازة هتعلم الكلام دة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

لا عيني هاقطرلها ماتقلقش

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

البرنامج هاتلاقوة هنا في الموقع الجميل دا

http://sd4l.1stfreehosting.com/showthread.php?t=11​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اة ينفع جدا جدا
> 
> بس تطبقي الدرس بعد ماتنزلي البرنامج
> 
> وتوريني اوكشن ؟​



*تؤمرى يا بطووووووووط*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تؤمرى يا بطووووووووط*



 :give_rose​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحة تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يافراشة يكفى طريقة الشرح بتاعتك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## faris sd4l (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بعد الموقع الجامد اللي عاملة دا
> 
> طلعنا تلاميذك يا فندم
> 
> فارس قولي عندك برنامج الفوتوشوب الانجلش 7 في موقعك ؟​



*ههههههه ضحكتيني و حسستيني اني مبدع
اكيد موجود و بعتلك اللنك بعدين استني مني مفاجأة حلوة
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> *بصــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحة تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يافراشة يكفى طريقة الشرح بتاعتك ربنا يباركك*


 ميرسي يا بيشوي 

بس فين التطبيق بتاعك يالا وريني شرحي كويس ولا لاءة لما تعمل زية​


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ازيك يا فراشة اكيد لو وقفت على اية حاجة ابعتليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *ههههههه ضحكتيني و حسستيني اني مبدع*
> 
> *اكيد موجود و بعتلك اللنك بعدين استني مني مفاجأة حلوة*​


 مبدع وفنان يا فارس طبعا

مستنية المفاجأة اهوة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

noranor12 قال:


> ازيك يا فراشة اكيد لو وقفت على اية حاجة ابعتليك


 برافو يا نورا و بعد ماتخلصي التطبيق نزلية في الموضوع

علشان الاعضاء تعمل زيك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ازاى انزاله على المنتدى يافراشة مسيحية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ارفعي الصورة من اللنك دا

مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا صممت صوره


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة حاولت اخدهم كوبى علشان ابقة اعرف اطبق براحتى مش طلعو كبار طلعوا صغنطاتين اوىاعمل اية علشانا لصورة تكبر شوية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> انا صممت صوره ​



برافو يا كوكو تصميمك حلو جدا

بس حاول تكبر حجم الخط و تخلية عريض

علشان يبان اكتر 

بس بجد برافوووووووووووووووو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> فراشة حاولت اخدهم كوبى علشان ابقة اعرف اطبق براحتى مش طلعو كبار طلعوا صغنطاتين اوىاعمل اية علشانا لصورة تكبر شوية


 
كبريهم بعملامة + الموجودة في برنامج فتح الصور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكلها حلو اوووووووووووى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

وانتي يا نورا طبقتي ولا لسة يا كوكو ​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا بجد با شا طول عمرك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ايرني 

رااااافعة من معنوياتي دايما

ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تطبيقي هههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*فراشتي البرنامج مش بيرضي يحمل معايا *
*ليش ؟*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *فراشتي البرنامج مش بيرضي يحمل معايا *
> 
> 
> *ليش ؟*​


 مش عارفة انا مجربتهوش اصلي

طب هسئلك فارس اللي حاطة​


----------



## vemy (22 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش يا مرمور انا لسة بقول يا هادى........اجيب منين البرنامج نفسه


----------



## vemy (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سورى يا فراشة........ اقصد يعنى انتى منزلة البرنامج فين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> معلش يا مرمور انا لسة بقول يا هادى........اجيب منين البرنامج نفسه


 البرنامج حطالة لينك في نهاية رأس الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عجبنى الشرح يا فراشه اوى
وهنفذ حاجه واوريهالكم هنا بس المشكله بحمل البرنامج وبطىء شويه اوكى
تسلمى على الشرح الجميل ده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

برافو يا كوكي برافو عليكي

ربنا معاكي ومنتظرة التطبيق واي سؤال او اي حاجة وقفتي فيها قوليلي

ومعلش هو التحميل بطيء لان حجمة كبير شوية​


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2009)

درس رائع يا فراشة و صممت الشكل ده





بس طبعا انتى احلى بكتيررررر ده تصميم كده ميجيش جنب اللى عملتيه حاجه

على فكرة انا اتعلمت الدرس عن طريق المدونة ​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا فراشة

الرب يبارك ثمرة تعبك معانا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااعيني علي الابدااااااااااااع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> درس رائع يا فراشة و صممت الشكل ده​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله الله الله دا جميل بجد تطبيقك رائع

لا بالعكس دا شكلة احلللللى من تطبيقي

برافو عليك احلى تقييم هتاخدة على التطبيق دا

نفعت المدونة هههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا يا فراشة​*
> 
> _*الرب يبارك ثمرة تعبك معانا*_​
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​


 مرسي يا امجد نورت الموضوع اخي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااعيني علي الابدااااااااااااع​*


 خمسة وخميسة

هههههههههه​


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله الله الله دا جميل بجد تطبيقك رائع​
> لا بالعكس دا شكلة احلللللى من تطبيقي​
> برافو عليك احلى تقييم هتاخدة على التطبيق دا​
> 
> نفعت المدونة هههههههههه​



ايه المجامله دى بقه :hlp:
و كمان تقييم دا ايه الهنا ده كله هههههههه

طبعا المدونة نفعت و هتابعها على طول
و انا اتوقع انها تكون من افضل المدونات على المنتدى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2009)

لا بأمانة تطبيقك عجبني حلو جدا

وافضل مدونة بجد بتاعتك بتاعت اللغة القبطية و الالحان 

رووووووووووووعة​


----------



## b2bo (30 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## b2bo (31 يوليو 2009)

لو فيها تطفل ممكن تقوليلي علي موقع تعليم فوتو شوب


----------

